# webcam feed to http port



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Cross-post from Web design and programming....


I have an Axis IP webcam setup at home that has a built-in webserver. This provides a http control interface via port 80 (or other selected port) and a RTSP stream via another port. Problem is where I work our net only allows port 80 http (and https on a port number I don't recall) connections, so I can't access the video feed here.

But I can access any number of commercial webcam feeds that somehow are packaged to feed through http port 80. I have seen some tech documents on the web that describe a method to "tunnel" RTSP via http. But I haven't found enough info for me to actually figure out how to do this.

Has anyone done this? Can you point me towards a tutorial? Or is there another method that the commercial webcam feeds I see use that I could perhaps employ?


----------

